# Short Sunderland



## herman1rg (Dec 12, 2011)

I found this site today

The Sunderland

Some good pictures of the Sunderland including interior pics.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice find.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2011)

Great find ... thanks

MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder what sort of meals they cooked onboard, apart from tea of course!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2011)

".... I wonder what sort of meals they cooked onboard, apart from tea of course!"

It was wartime - so nothing fancy - tinned beef, tinned kippers, biscuits etc., I'm guessing  ... but the luxury was *HOT* food and the ability to sit at a table and eat it ...

On the other hand ... in 1972 I went on a 12+ hour NORPAT mission in a Canadair Argus out of Greenwood Nova Scotia - it too had a galley and served up steaks (which we all chipped in to buy, IIRC).

MM


----------



## woljags (Dec 12, 2011)

the one time i saw a sunderland flying was over my parents house in maidenhead,i later found this was the last flying aircraft going for one last trip before being shipped to the states


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2011)

Some cool shots there!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Budman (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool


----------



## treyzx10r (Dec 12, 2011)

Very Impressive aircraft I watched it land here in Lakeland were its based at Kermit Weeks 'Fantasy of Flight' exhibit. Think its planned to undergoe a complete restore. There appeared to be a good dose of corrosion in and out the last time I walked through it. Thanks for the cool link!


----------



## woljags (Dec 14, 2011)

when it left the uk all those years ago[early 90's i think],they said it was being restored back then


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 17, 2011)

Some good flying boat pics here

http://www.seawings.co.uk/


----------



## Readie (Dec 17, 2011)

Great links, thanks for sharing them
John


----------

